# Anxiety and Gerd



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Has anybody noticed that when they get either stressed out or upset that it flares there acid reflux up? My boyfriend pointed it out to me. I have had my symptoms undercontroll for awhile now and then all of a sudden the reflux it unbearable. im still in a battle trying to find a doctor that will also work with me through out this but i though i would ask.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Although I don't think my acid reflux is caused by stress and tension, I do notice that it gets worse when I experience these feelings. I think I get anxious and swallow a lot of air and that starts up the burping and chest discomfort.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

thanks for the reply, im off to doctor number 5 tomorrow so hopefully she will be af some help to me


----------

